# Oil in POC



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Not looking good for POC locations....


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

*POC on standby*

I heard that there are already Oil Spill response folks in POC looking for any signs and I got a first hand report that none on the beach so far between the big jetties and the Pass. Both these areas are like vacuums and will suck everything into the bay system if it shows up.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Bob Haley said:


> I heard that there are already Oil Spill response folks in POC looking for any signs and I got a first hand report that none on the beach so far between the big jetties and the Pass. Both these areas are like vacuums and will suck everything into the bay system if it shows up.


I'm keeping live updates going on my website forums, so if I hear anything I'll post it here and in more detail, over there. I know some folks that are going to be out this afternoon and I will let folks know.


----------



## kcon777 (Aug 16, 2013)

I know someone who is on Matagorda Peninsula today and as of right now they haven't seen any signs of oil on the beaches yet.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Looks like POC was spared... http://www.click2houston.com/news/oil-expected-to-drift-to-sensitive-matagorda-bay/25193622


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Scott said:


> Looks like POC was spared... http://www.click2houston.com/news/oil-expected-to-drift-to-sensitive-matagorda-bay/25193622


Hope so


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

Very foggy today which made for a tough run across the bay. They have booms out in West Matty Bay but I didn't see any oil in the bay but then again I couldn't see much due to the fog. Will check the beach out tomorrow. I'm on Matagorda Peninsula.


----------

